# 3 bed 1 bath ranch on 3.3 acre at the end of St Louis county Mo.



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

We are about to list our 3 acre farm, thought I would give the people on here a heads up over the locals.

House is a 1,400 sq feet, 1954 3 bed, one bath ranch with a cellar and crawl space, has a great back screened porch and a 2 car garage. It is on a septic, but has all new plumbing, all new bath. Entire house has been painted inside and out it also has new double hung vinyl windows. 

We are located in unincorporated St Louis county in an area known as Spanish Lake. House is on a private lane of 9 total houses all 3-6 acres. One neighbor is fairly close, but there is a 6 foot privacy fence between the yards. People have been living on this street for a long time, the guy across the way since 1947.

We are two miles from the conjunction of the Missouri and Mississippi rivers, where there is a 5,000 acre park with a boat launch and lots of hiking and biking trials. It is called Columbia Bottoms recreation area.

We are also 20 minutes from downtown and the Arch. St Louis has lot's of jobs, check out craigslist. It also has lots a free things to do, especially with kids. Plenty of great restaurants (looking for organic, grass fed products), lots of cultural events, every store you could ever want including an Ikea opening 9/30. 5 hours to Chicago.

House is located at 11735 eckert lane 63138. Check out the demographics of Spanish Lake before you consider it, can be found on wiki, it is a mixed neighborhood. Like zillow says the schools are not good, but there are plenty of private schools and always the option of homeschooling. For living in a city of 3 million the crime rate is low, especially on this street, you can find that info on trulia. The bing map is at least 5 years old, it shows a barn, it has been removed and a new 20x20 metal building has been installed, can be seen on google.

The property is completely fenced in with 3 separate pasture areas. The back yard is an acre, the barn yard about 1/4, there is a 1/2 acre fenced pasture and then behind those two 1.5 acres, all fenced in. 

If you intend to produce your own items there are more than 20 farmers markets in the area and lots of restaurants looking for grass feed meat and organic vegetables. The house down the street, 845 Saeger lane 63138 was just sold and they plan to turn that 15 acres into an organic farm. They have to fix up the house first though, it was disaster.

Per county ordinance the only business that can be run out of the house is a day care, but the property backs up to a 22 acre county park with a gate, called Larimore, it has a really nice playground. There is a middle school at the end of the block and an elementary school near by.

We are near the two biggest rivers in America, but up on a bluff, if it flooded up here all of Illinois would be under water. Those of you affected by the drought, we get plenty of rain, last 4 out of 5 years we have more than usual. If we did have a drought we are on city water and like I said down the street from some big rivers. When it does rain here we don't seem to have too much of a bug problem, I swear I have not used bug spray in two months. There are 4 seasons here. But currently I am sitting on the back porch with the windows open on August 26th, can be really nice randomly. Only thing I currently hear by the way are some cicadas and a red bellied wood pecker.

It's a great piece of property but it turns out after doing what I do, painting and plaster repairing all day I don't have enough energy to take care of everything here. It does though mean every square inch of this property has a new paint job and at least 3 coats of paint on it. We have made the house very nice since moving in 3 years ago, but haven't done much to the property except fix all the fencing. There is a lot of potential here, house just needs your stylings, the property can be formed into whatever you want 3 acres in Missouri to be.

If you fly a lot, the house is 15 minutes to the airport. In a 30 minute drive in several direction leads to every cool place in town. 

Like camping, fishing, canoeing? We are an hour away from some beautiful float trips, 62.3 miles from the front door to the closest one and 3 hours to the Current, a river as beautiful as I have seen throughout the United States. Southeast Missouri and the Ozarks are quite beautiful, and because of how well the conservation department has been funded we have lots of very nice state and federal campgrounds. Property has plenty of space for RVs, trailers or boats. 

House is one mile from the highway without a single traffic light and yet when I get home it is super quite and there always seems to be a cool breeze blowing through, house officially sits out side of the "heat island effect" of the City, I work in all parts of the city, and it is always a few degrees cooler here.

If you don't have animals you can adopt some from the Long Meadow Rescue ranch about 65 miles from here, they have lot's of animals needing a good home, it's where we got our 3 pygmy goats.

I do not know the asking price, but recently sold comparables are 13042 Spanish Pond road, and 819 Gerona both 63138. Those houses are bigger, but the properties are not fenced in, neither has a barn. I imagine the asking price will be slightly lower than these two. The realtor will have a listing soon, and I will post that when I get a copy.

I tried to post this with links earlier, but was about to be done and accidentally erased it all after writing for an hour. Just google those places if you want more info.

If you have an questions ask, on here or dm, will check on here daily. 

Have a nice day.
Real name is Brian, go by Farmer Ted because in high school I looked exactly like Anthony Michael Hall in 16 candles. lol.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

FYI the only animal ownership rules in this unincorporated part of the county are 3 dogs and 5 cats or combo of 5 total. No other rules exist, 3 of the neighbors have horses, one has 4 total. over the years the neighbors have had cows and pigs. We also have some chickens, neighbor has a bunch too.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

oh yeah, refinished hardwood floors through out and central heating and air conditioning.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

according to calculations, you can have about 10 sheep per acre, if they had access to the back yard there could be up to 30 here. Butcher in town, Bolyards, sells grass fed lamb for $14 an lb. Plenty of livestock auction houses with in 100 miles of here.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

My girlfriend got a job in Florida, so we are moving down there. I have been living in St Louis since 1983 when I was a teen, grew up small central town of Fulton. I liked growing up there, but we had to leave because of the lack of jobs. It took a while but turns out I like St Louis a lot, cheap, easy to get around, lot's of things to do, easy to get to some very nice camping, traffic doesn't seem to be too bad, unless there is a wreck. Plus it is REALLY easy being a Cardinals fan. Go Cards!


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Wrapping up a few projects around here before the realtor comes over this weekend to take some pics. Just painted the kitchen, it looks nice. Should be on the market next week, will share the link.

Couple of other things I have thought of. 

If you like maple syrup there are plenty of sugar maples around here. Have never made any here but have helped a friend who has 13 acres in rural Illinois. Can't even use the store syrup anymore.

Also this house technically sits on six, 1/2 acre plots. If you wanted, you could probably, not sure the process, turn this property into a commune type setting. Tiny houses? If 4 were put in it could still have a country feel.

Have a nice day, will post the link the minute after I get it.
Brian


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

I went to United Country, the real estate website, and searched the entire state of Missouri for similar properties. I searched 2-5 acre farms at least 3 bed 1 bath from $75K-150k, three properties came up. All in very rural areas, no where near a large town. And of the three only one of them has fencing like a farm needs.

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search06/SearchResults.Asp?SID=227112976&Lcnt=&AU=N&RF=N


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Figured out where I had a bunch of pics of the farm already on line, my instagram account, duh! The majority of the pics are of the farm, warning there a lot of pics of our dogs being goof balls. 

Have a nice day,
Brian

https://instagram.com/storkbeuy/


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like a nice place. Great fences. And asparagus and morel mushrooms?? Awesome addition to the property.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

simplegirl said:


> Looks like a nice place. Great fences. And asparagus and morel mushrooms?? Awesome addition to the property.


to our surprise the morels and asparagus came with the property. Two years ago we got 4 plastic grocery sacks of morels, this year only two.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

It will be listed for $119,900. Realtor is coming Sunday to take some pics, it will be available after that. I will post a link as soon as I get it. Realtor said properties around this size around here are going pretty quickly, showed us some comparables and how fast they sold.

Have a nice day,
Brian


----------

